# I want to learn how to pole dance.



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Please donate so that I can go to school and learn this:








roud:


----------



## gOpheR (Jan 19, 2009)

It's reassuring to see a young woman interested in higher learning .


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

You know it!


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

I'll be the pole! >


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Haha Lance! I don't know if you could hold a girl while shes swings around.


----------



## Ninja Nem (Oct 19, 2008)

Because there's nothing classier then dancing like a stripper.


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

im inspired


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

I want to grab my ENFP friend and go to a class. I think it would be very liberating. 
@ Calypso: Stripper is an occupation, Pole dancing is a hobby.


----------



## Ninja Nem (Oct 19, 2008)

Yes, and pole dancing is a part of strippers occupation. Ergo, it's still dancing like a stripper.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Not all strippers Pole dance. 
Not all pole dancers are strippers.
Many people do it for exercise. That's what I am planning to do. Have you seen the girls bodies? Hence can you move like they do?
I surely don't think it's bad.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Proving my point:


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

Ooh, Daylight on a pole. You should take those classes and show us your vids of you spinning like a top. =p

Pole dance for enjoyment, but keep ur clothes on XD

Don't think me too weird, but I've swung on the dancing pole of the club I helped open (a clean place no nude girls).
Indeed I did ;-)


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

haha Pole dancing can get very complicated like any other sport. 
I made a hot guy swing on a pole once.
He thought he was playing. I played him into it. mwhahaha! 
It was hot. I have to admit.


----------



## Enigma (Jan 31, 2009)

mmm... I'd love to learn to pole dance. It takes such tremendous upper body & core strength. You have to respect the ability it takes to suspend yourself upside down from a pole by your leg and look good doing it!


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

So true. Those are a woman weak spots too.


----------

